# Does this exist?



## xThomas (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, I'm not really an artist, or anything besides a plain old office kid really, so here's the thing. I want to have a digital sketch pad for pure practice, and a boogie board ewriter from Walmart will soon solve that. 
However, on the other hand, I still need another pad. In art class in us like, two years ago we had this trackpad like thing which you drew on with a stylus. I believe wacom bamboo is similar? I want something that can connect to a computer or ipad.

The thing is I was hoping/wondering there would be something that combines the best of both worlds. Like a really simple overlay on the bamboo that actually shows in a real simple way what you drew, boogie board style, and cleared with a button. Nothing spectacular like the cintiq (which is waaaay out of my price range. The boogie board ewriter I'm getting is under $30!)


----------

